# Bettas and Flourish Excel



## jerryVG2 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have researched this topic to help me determine the problems with My Ziggy - our Betta - since adding Flourish Excel. Immediately after adding one-half the recommended dosage from the Flourish Excel label, Ziggy became lethargic and did not eat more than one pellet each day. I noticed he gasped on a few occasions as I monitored his behavior after adding Flourish Excel. 25% - 30% water changes began daily for one week. I added less than 1-mil of Flourish Excel by measured eye-dropper and once again, Ziggy was lethargic and would not eat more than one pellet each day. Repeated those water changes and Ziggy is 100% active and eating like he normally does!!! No more Flourish Excel has been added since these last water changes and Flourish Excel will not be added. I have however, placed a fine-bubble air stone into Ziggy's 5-gallon Crescent acrylic aquarium, and he loves it. The plants are Amazon Swords, Windlove Java Fern, Ludwigia, Anubias, and I believe Wisteria. No huge difference was displayed in growth, BUT!!! Black Beard Algae, Brown Algae were reduced, only after adding Flourish Excel. This solution is not for Algae reduction but I have read other posts elsewhere that people get these same results. My 12-gallon Fluval Edge aquarium for Red Cherry Shrimp continues with doses of Flourish Excel and Jungle Val is really growing and this is a dramatic change as the Jungle Val was showing yellow ugly tears and holes dying for certain before I added Flourish Excel. The RCS seem fine and active but I perform 25% water changes every other day until Nitrates are ZERO!!! This aquarium has been very slow to cycle and yes--- the Red Cherry Shrimp have been in this aquarium through another complete cycle. YIKES!!! Hope this guides other Betta people about using Flourish Excel with Bettas.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Its quite odd that Excel would have an effect on a betta when its not being over dosed. I use it in all my tanks (including 4 betta tanks) and even 3x dose one of the betta tank to combat bba without issue. Even the shrimp don't mind it.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I use a low dose and haven't noticed problems in any of my fish. Maybe because I have a larger water volume?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta are individual; what will make one lethargic might not another. It's good that you are so observant.

You can also kill BBA direct dosing peroxide at 1ml/cc per gallon three days running. If you don't have inverts you can dose 2ml. I prefer whole-tank dosing of peroxide to Excel; much safer, IMO. People even use it during power outages to keep oxygen up in their tanks.


----------

